# LED Color Changing Icicle Lights...



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Just thought I'd let everyone know Home Depot has some neat LED color changing lights (you get about 6 icicles each has 2 color changing LED's that fade in and out) you can take the icicle off too. Bought one to test out, would look GREAT in a cauldron. Looks like the aurora borialus (spelling). Something like 11 bucks, forgot exactly what it cost. They have a test button on the box too if you want to check it out before buying.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool have to wait till end of season sale-already waiting for green & red light sets,, hopefuly next week end


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

They had those at family dollar last yr or yr before for like 5 bucks (my sis works at one) she picked some up they go white to blue on hers. As far as i know they did not get them this year.


----------

